# if you have a c section, what happens to the placenta?



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

just realised i have no idea what happens.... if you have a c section, do they cut out the placenta, or stitch you up with it still inside and wait for you to pass it?


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi gold bunny

It is removed when you have the caesarean. 
Kaz xxx


----------

